# Lente de contacto (Lentilla) electrónica



## lobito (Jun 26, 2009)

Miren lo que encontré por casualidad. La electrónica y la tecnología se introduce cada vez mas en el ser humano. ¿Llegará un día en el que el hombre también tenga parte de robot?


http://neofronteras.com/?p=1076


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2009)

Lobito Dijo:
¿Llegará un día en el que el hombre también tenga parte de robot? 

Por lo que veo, no has conocido a Robocop .

Muy buen Articulo.

Saludos.


----------

